# Reproduction SAP Grilles In Stock and Ready to Ship



## spencerw (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello GTOForum! We are proud to be the newest sponsor of gtoforum.com and to introduce our products to a new online community. We manufacture Reproduction SAP Grilles ourselves right here in the USA! 

Our grilles are available for purchase on our website: GTO Grilles.com: Reproduction SAP Grilles for Pontiac GTO - BUY SAP Grilles Now!

Here are some pictures of the parts we're selling. They come primed gray, ready for you to sand an paint!




























Here are some pictures from our customers:







































There are two options, with and without the hexagonal perforated mild steel inserts. Since steel rusts, you'll need to paint it. Right now, I'm only going to work with one mesh material, the hexagon style shown in the pictures. The depth of these grilles is the same as SAP, as is the contour at that depth.

If you would prefer to add your own mesh material, I've added some thickness in a few places where small screws can be used to attach your material of choice. I'll get some pictures of this posted up soon. The stock honeycomb grilles will not work with these grille bezels. 

The attachment method is just like the original SAP, with six of the little metal clips per side. Since the stock grille should already have two of the clips, we include four for each side, eight total.

They are primed grey, with a flat finish. This surface will be ready to paint after light sanding. I would recommend prepping the surface like you would any other part. If you opt for the perforated steel inserts, you will need to coat them in some way to prevent corrosion.

*Pricing
*
Without mesh: $210 shipped (lower 48), with 8 clips.

With mesh: $240 shipped (lower 48), with 8 clips.

*Shipping*

Shipping is via USPS Priority Mail. It takes about 4 days to get from California all the way to New York, and I've had better luck with them than UPS or FedEx.

*Payment*

You can now buy directly through our website: Buy Reproduction SAP Grilles Now!



Thanks for looking!
Spencer

[email protected]
GTO Grilles.com: Reproduction SAP Grilles for Pontiac GTO - SAP Grilles


----------



## matrixiskool (Mar 8, 2009)

Are these grills deeper than the stock "sport" version ones?


----------



## spencerw (Jan 13, 2009)

matrixiskool said:


> Are these grills deeper than the stock "sport" version ones?


These are the same depth as the original Sport Appearance Package grilles.


----------



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

i can vouch for him and say these are great! i have a set and love them!!

spencer is the man!!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

it is great that someone takes the time to make a highly wanted part, that is no longer available from the OEM


----------



## spencerw (Jan 13, 2009)

deaner17 said:


> i can vouch for him and say these are great! i have a set and love them!!
> 
> spencer is the man!!


Thanks!



Northeast Rod Run said:


> it is great that someone takes the time to make a highly wanted part, that is no longer available from the OEM


Thanks! Finding good quality parts for these cars that are priced reasonably can be very frustrating. I'm glad I can fill the niche for these parts!


----------



## crazy taxi (Dec 15, 2011)

*gto grilles*

i know this is an old thred but are these grilles still available?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

West Coast Speed, Custom Automotive Accessories


----------

